# Outlook Cabinet folder



## CaptainHooah (Jun 3, 2004)

I am attempting to create the *Cabinet* file/folder within the folder list under Outlook Today but cannot remember how this process was done.

I am using Outlook 2003

Please send me your input.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

There is a link at the bottom of the page called "Customize Outlook Today"


----------

